# Como entrega el transformador la potencia necesaria



## STEVEN (Jun 8, 2005)

SALUDOS

Pregunta:
Por que el transformador no entrega toda la corriente sino la que necesita el equipo?
*Me podria explicar mediante formulas*

Esta pregunta es debido a que yo tengo un reproductor de dvd:
entrada 220v
salida    120v
Potencia 25 watts
Pero como no encontre de estas caracteristicas me dijeron que lo colocara un transformador de las siguientes caracterisiticas
entrada 220v
salida    120v
Potencia 100 watts
Pero si lo coloco este es de mayor potencia y como la potencia del transformador esta en relacion de la corriente, la corriente que va ha ingresar al dvd va ha ser mayor entonces por teoria lo tendria que malograr cosa de que no ocurrio me podria decir a que se debe con un sustento teorico.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 9, 2005)

Para resolver tu duda nos apoyamos de las siguientes leyes:

*Ley de Watt*

Potencia (watios) = Voltaje (Voltios) * Corriente (Amperios) 

( P = V * I )

*Ley de Ohm*

Resistencia (Ohmios)  = Voltaje (Voltios) /  Corriente (Amperios)

( R = V / I )

De donde:

P = V^2 / R

*En conclusión:* Por mas corriente o potencia que dispongas para tu dispositivo, su consumo solo dependerá del valor de su resistencia interna (que en operaciones normales no varia), eso si, teniendo un voltaje constante.


----------



## rusbel (Sep 2, 2006)

querido amigo tu puedes tener la fuente de energia mas grande de este universo 

pero los sistemas electronicos trabajan con base a ciertos parametros   ej.

un diodo para conducir necesita una corriente de ruptura la cual es capaz para que este entre enm saturacion al igual este no permite scirculacion de corriente en ambas dirrecciones    y su corriente por ley es cocntrolada   

es decir que si tu colocas una furnte de corriente de 100 amperios a 12 voltios y tienes un receptor que consume 100 mili amperios   el sistema le entregara al equipo los 100 mili amp y no los 100 amperios.

en respuesta a tu caso la fuente ac que utilisas tiene unos rectificadores i me imgino que un regulador de tension     estas limitantes hace que tu equipo  no se dañe por corriente      por tension   ya seria otro caso siempre y cuando el sistema entregue el voltage que necesita tu dvd..


----------



## netshark (Jun 1, 2009)

Saludos, usando el buscador di con este tema para evitar crear uno nuevo.

La situación es la siguiente: Cuento con un transformador de 24Vrms a 1A con derivación central, que claramente me sirve para hacer una fuente regulada ajustable de 1.25 a 25V con un LM317. Igualmente construí con ese transformador una fuente simétrica de 12V regulada con un LM7812 para la positiva y LM7912 para la negativa.

Ahora bien, la potencia del transformador se calcula multiplicando la tensión por la corriente, por lo que:

24V * 1A = 24VA (potencia aparente)

*Entonces, si consideramos el caso de la fuente simétrica a 12V, ¿Puede decirse que en cada lado de la fuente se alimenta un ampere?*

La potencia quedaría: 12V*1A*(2)=24VA

El (2) es porque se divide la tensión entre los secundarios, dando 12Vrms en cada lado (aprox 15V reales)

Espero me puedan apoyar con esta duda, pues tengo que construir una fuente mucho más grande (24 V ajustable simétrica a 2.5 Amperes) y necesito saber si comprar el transformador a 3A ó a 5A (que dispara el precio considerablemente).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2009)

Antes que nada y viendo que este es tu primer mensaje, bienvenido al foro.

Yendo a la consulta: Depende... Como casi siempre...

Si tu transformador entrega 1A en total, entonces entrega 500mA por rama (en caso de colocarles cargas iguales). Si fuera de 1A _por rama_, entonces serán 2A en total.

Inclusive es esperable que tengas 800mA de corriente (o 1600 en el segundo caso) por esas cosas que tienen los transformadores. Usualmente sólo el 80% de la PA está disponible en los transformadores chicos.
Este tema te puede dar una mano con tus dudas.


Saludos


----------



## netshark (Jun 2, 2009)

Entonces entre los secundarios, se divide la tensión. ¿Pero se divide también la corriente?

Segun un compañero lo que se divide es la potencia, si es así entonces mi hipótesis de sacar 2A a 12V y -12V de un transformador de 24V 2A sería cierta.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2009)

La suma de las potencias que puede entregar por cada rama es igual a la potencia total del transformador.

Si calculás, usando las fórmulas y mediciones del post que te marqué antes, la potencia total de tu transformador, entonces sabrás cuánto puede entregar el tuyo.
Si es un transformador de 20+20V y 100VA, entregará efectivamente 20V/4A-0-20V/0A, o 20V/2A-0-20V/2A, o cualquier otra combinación que se dé, según sean las resistencias de carga.

Saludos


----------



## Electricista (Jun 7, 2009)

Steven :
Por lo que estoy leyendo interpreto que tu DVD puede funcionar con 2 voltajes 110/220v tendras que ver el interruptor selector.
Es bueno saber que el transformador es un elemento de transferencia de energia, por lo que si necesitas 25 w el transformador tendra que tener una capacidad igual a superior 25 + 25% va
Por el transformador pasara una potencia igual al de la carga ( se desprecian para este ejemplo las perdidas en el transformador por ser pequeñas).
-----------------
Netshark.
Cuando tienes un transformador de 1amp 24v (se asume como un devanao del transformador de igual seccion y con una derivacion en la mitad, porlo tanto la sccion de este sera capaz de soportar 1amp) con derivacion central, si el uso es en electronica se asume que sera usado en la rectificcion de onda completa, por lo tanto la tension sera 12V en alterna y 12 x raiz(2) la tension maxima rectificada y almacenada en condensador..y la corrientemaxiam sera 2amperios.
Por lo que la potencia total estaria en equilibrio  va = v x amp   21 x 1 = 12 x 2 = 24va=24w.
http://images.google.com.br/imgres?...lz=1T4SKPB_pt-BRBR209BR211&sa=N&start=40&um=1
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## netshark (Jun 7, 2009)

Electricista dijo:
			
		

> Steven :
> Por lo que estoy leyendo interpreto que tu DVD puede funcionar con 2 voltajes 110/220v tendras que ver el interruptor selector.
> Es bueno saber que el transformador es un elemento de transferencia de energia, por lo que si necesitas 25 w el transformador tendra que tener una capacidad igual a superior 25 + 25% va
> Por el transformador pasara una potencia igual al de la carga ( se desprecian para este ejemplo las perdidas en el transformador por ser pequeñas).
> ...



Excelente, eso coincide con lo que discutí con un compañero. Él me comentó que de un transformador etiquetado como 48V 3A con derivación central puede entregar 48V 3A ó bien dos ramas de 24 y -24V a 3Amperes cada una. Si lo vemos en términos de potencia, ambos lados están proporcionando 144VA

Por cierto, aquí el diseño de una sencilla fuente bipolar variable que estoy diseñando para el colegio:





En la imagen aparece quemado el fusible de 1A, pero con cálculos determinamos que el fusible correcto ronda el ampere y medio.


----------

